

Tell HN : 3 years ago, I recorded christmas songs - dan_sim
http://dagniel.bandcamp.com/album/dagniel-joue-nowel-2006

======
dan_sim
I began with "JingoBelle" I thought I could do a beautiful version on the
piano, but things didn't turn out well, listen to the end of the song...

